# Recorded Grade- ADGA?



## newbiekat (Dec 8, 2014)

I have a registered Nubian doe (two actually), who I am planning on breeding to a non registered purebred Nubian Buck. He would have had papers but the people that bought him didn't think it was necessary   I'm really breeding for the ability to have more does in milk next year, but if I can, I'd really like to register their babies... I am planning on calling ADGA (at some point when I have time  **YEAH RIGHT**), but I was wondering if anyone here has any idea on how they would (or could) be registered... Is it possible? Can her offspring ever become purebred again?


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 8, 2014)

I'm not 100% sure on this, but I *think* this is how it is.

I believe her doe kids could be registered on Native On Appearance. Buck kids can't be registered on NOA. The doe's offspring will be Recorded Grades for at least 4 generations, after which the 5th generation will be an "American" breed. I don't think the kids will ever be "purebred".


----------



## OneFineAcre (Dec 9, 2014)

If your does are registered and the buck is not registered you can register the female offspring as 1/2 American Recorded Grades.  There is no registration as a recorded grade for bucks.

If you go to ADGA website on left side under main menu is the 2014 guide.  Information on recorded grades starts on page 35.

Hope this helps.


----------



## newbiekat (Dec 9, 2014)

Awesome. Thanks so much!!


----------

